# My modified Scout



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

One of my first trades on the forum here was with LVO for a black and tan Scout. I don't think I could add anything to the praise that this slingshot has already received except to say that they are all true. You'd be hard pressed to find a more versatile slingshot. A while back I saw a post from Gardengrove about his Scout that he modified http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28822-custom-desert-sand-scout-mod/?hl=scout and Nathan's how-to video and figured I give it a shot. That said, I bought an all black Scout from Nathan at ECST and this is what I did.















My tools were a hobby rasp, 3/16" round file, and a bit of 150 grit sandpaper.





















Also, becuase of the Scout, I've started using the lanyard more. This one's about 2' of 550 cord tied off in a loop, pulled trough the lanyard hole, and doubled over and lashed with orange plumbers line for a little color.









It may not be pretty but it's mine.

Thanks


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks comfortable to me. It's nice to be able to form it to your liking. It's all fun!!


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

That looks great, man!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Sweet work! You took the rubber grip off and everything! I always wondered what it looked like under there. Thanks for posting this.

Be well,
SF


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Personalized fitting. Nice. Do you think it helped you accuracy? Just curious because I am planning on smoothing mine over.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks so much, guys. Yeah, I do think it helps accuracy. The modified fit and the lanyard help me think less about holding/dropping the slingshot and more about aiming and a smooth release.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

It looks like you narrowed down the top of the handle quite a bit. Looks good and must fit better.


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Really nice mod TSM!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thats smart looks really nice kinda sandblasted look`s really cool

cheers


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

It's Naked!

I Like How It Looks With The Thinner Frame, Great Job!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi TSM!

It looks really cool! Like the clean job! I also made a mod on my Scout. Have to say I'm sure you enjoyed the modding. It's just double fun .

Bests, Tremo


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> Sweet work! You took the rubber grip off and everything! I always wondered what it looked like under there. Thanks for posting this.
> 
> Be well,
> SF


¿What? Sweet Fury, that's the only way to shoot!!! Amazing you have any children at all, really..... hehe love ya, man!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

TSM....Cool mod you done my friend...May Your ammo fly straight~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Nice mod.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

nice mod


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Looks great! I love the way thinner frams feel.


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

nice!


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

well done!!


----------

